# 48" coralife light sale



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

i have been looking for lighting for my 75g rbp tank. i dont want to use co2 but i found this deal- http://www.aquarium-supply.biz/Coralife_Fr..._p/res53018.htm. if i get this light i will be at 1.73wpg. i will probaly wrap a little bit of it with electrical tape.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

There's no need to wrap it w/ electrical tape. WPG rule is bogus, especially on a tank that's 22 inches deep. That light would be fine as is.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

good deal. Your tank is deep so you should be fine because its all about the amount of lumens at the bottom of your tank. wpg I feel is a rule of thumb.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have the same light on my 125 and love it.


----------

